# Streptococcal sore throat 034.0



## donformica (May 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a patient record that shows a history of tonsillitis.
The Physician states his Impression is Acute tonsillitis, but in the same entry it shows a strep culture (screening) was done and the prelim report is positive for strep. (this is documented in Dr. notes for same day)

May I use icd-9 code 034.0 or should the strep infection and tonsillitis be coded separate? The notes above 034 in the tab indicate I can. I should also mention that the Dr. documented enlargement of the tonsils which I think rules out code 463.

Thanks in advance to any who can clarify,

Ray Formica CPC student


----------



## PURNIMA (May 20, 2010)

To my knowledge you Could code with 034.0- strep throat.

Purnima S


----------

